# Canister Media



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

I have an XP3 for a soon to be set up 75gal. Just wondering what would be the best media to put into the filter. There are 3 empty baskets. Should all of them be filled with bio rings? Or something else and let the plants take care of most of the bio load?


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

You could just buy the foam sheets for pond filters and cut them to sixe and put them in. Last for many many refills and as we know pond stuff is much cheaper.

Andy


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My XP3 came with a couple of filter pads, that when stacked up, remove all visible gunk in the water. The only other thing I am using is my leftover biological media from a small Fluval. Two baskets are empty.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like using filter floss, a few bio-rings and the sponges that come with the filter.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm using the 4 course sponges that came with the filter, as well as some foam cut to fit the baskets. I have cut about 4 squares and put them in the top top basket. About 1/2 a box of bio-rings (i'm trying to rid myself of algae and am trying everything) and the course sponges in the bottom.


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

Muirner said "About 1/2 a box of bio-rings (i'm trying to rid myself of algae and am trying everything)".

That is funny. I had an algea issue (BBA) and my fishstore said the reason I had it was because of the Bio-Balls I was using in my filter. I changed them and the algea went away.

Previously my filter had. Course filter media (green), bio-balls, ceamic rings with a layer of course media on top (green), and then filter floss (white stuff).

Now just course filter media, ceramic rings, course media, and then white filter floss.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

teacherthomas said:


> Muirner said "About 1/2 a box of bio-rings (i'm trying to rid myself of algae and am trying everything)".
> 
> That is funny. I had an algea issue (BBA) and my fishstore said the reason I had it was because of the Bio-Balls I was using in my filter. I changed them and the algea went away.
> 
> ...


Did they mention why bio-balls would cause algae? I've never heard that before. Are you referring to the big plastic bio-balls?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I vote nylon pot scrubbers (pure nylon, no soap, no metal ring holding it together, several for a $1, bagged) - stuff lots under a medium or fine pad. Done.


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> Did they mention why bio-balls would cause algae? I've never heard that before. Are you referring to the big plastic bio-balls?


Yes, the black plastic ones. No they didn't mention why, or I didn't fully understand them maybe, but they stated that when ever they used them in a cansiter filter there was always that algea issue after a while, so they said remove them.


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

teacherthomas

when you say course media. Do you just mean normal aquarium gravel or is it something totally different?

Everything sounds good so far!


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry - no I mean green foam (though sometime black) which is often used in a trinkle filter. A lot like the white filter floss though a big chuch about an inch thick and a lot denser. Same stuff which comes standard in Eheim 2215 filters, but you can buy in the fishstores cheap in long strips.


----------

